# Vatican & Sistine Chapel Questions



## post-it (Mar 20, 2011)

My daughter will be traveling to Italy for spring break and we heard there are some clothing restrictions when going to the Vatican & Sistine Chapel.  Can anyone give me more details on this so we have her packed right for these excusions?  I also heard she needs to wear a head scarf.

Thanks


----------



## jackie (Mar 20, 2011)

No head scarf  I was there 2 years ago.  There is a web page.  We did not
have any trouble.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 20, 2011)

No shorts, no bare arms. Googled and found this:

"The Vatican's Swiss Guards are now cracking down on tourists sporting shorts, skirts, and exposed shoulders throughout the entire Vatican City State, the Telegraph reports."

Surely they mean short skirts, not just skirts.

elaine


----------



## ginnylbs (Mar 20, 2011)

*No scarf needed- no bare shoulders or shorts*

We were there in October and they want women to be conservative.  They have vendors outside of St. Peters selling large scarfs to tourists to wear around their waists or as a shawl around their shoulders for $5 each.  If she wears a top with sleeves like a tee shirt level or mid arm and has capris on - she will be fine.  The capris should be just below the knee...not above. 

Also - no really large backpacks or even excessively large purses.  They will need to be checked outside.
Ginny


----------



## K&PFitz (Mar 21, 2011)

If I could give a slightly off -topic Vatican tourist tip - 

You can go nearly to the very top of the dome over St. Peter's.  You have to pay a few Euros.  An elevator takes you part way up, and then you start climbing stairs.  The stairs get narrow, especially as the dome curves in.  At the top, you walk outside and get the most incredible view of Rome.  

I've talked to people who have been to St. Peters and not known that you could go to the top.


----------



## K&PFitz (Mar 21, 2011)

Dress code made simple.

[IMGL]http://www.saintpetersbasilica.org/Pics/SQR/DressCode-JG.jpg[/IMGL]


----------



## radmoo (Mar 21, 2011)

When we travel, I always keep a lightweight shawl in my purse on days we'll be visiting holy sites.  Comes in mighty handy!


----------



## derb (Mar 28, 2011)

When last there, the hugh crowds for the chapel really cut into the enjoyment.
A friend of mine went on a wednesday, the day the Pope gives a outdoor message to the visitors and said everyone wanted to see the Pope so the museum and chapel were readily available.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

We were there last year during Easter week and it was incredibly crowded. The Sat. before Easter was crazy, the lines to enter were about 4-5 hours long. We came back during the week (Tues?) and took a guided tour. It was worth the $$ to skip the lines.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree that a tour skips the lines and allows you to see the most in the least time. Here's the one we took last year. http://www.italy.artviva.com/tours/11/masterpieces_vatican It was just a cruise-ship stop, so time was very limited.

We had used this same company in Florence and were happy enough to use them again.

Jim Ricks


----------

